# Funny Vids



## EMTWintz (Jan 24, 2009)

I know you guys have some good vids that make you laugh. I am bored today and would like to see yours. I'll start.
ENJOY!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW2POaHWEKc&eurl=

Caution!  this will offend most likely unless your me and think its hysterical.


If swearing offends you dont listen definately not for children to see or hear.



http://www.wowcentral.com/download/onyxiawipe.swf


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Jan 24, 2009)

whats sad is I used to play WoW


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol: you geek. (or should i say former geek)


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 27, 2009)

*Its good to see the troops having fun.*


----------



## LukaPL (Jan 29, 2009)

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=2jtchi0wBtg


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 7, 2009)

LukaPL said:


> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=2jtchi0wBtg



This one is very funny,  If only we could actually do this and get away with it or could we?


----------

